# Clark's Foreign Theological Library



## panicbird (Nov 7, 2007)

Can anyone provide or point me to a complete list of the books in this series?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2007)

Lon -- Not sure if this is the complete list, but here is what I found from a quick search:

First Series
Hengstenberg's Commentary on the Psalms (3 vols.)
Hagenbach's Compendium of the History of Doctrines (2 vols.)
Giesler's Compendium of Ecclesiastical History (5 vols.)
Hengstenberg's Commentary on the Revelation (2 vols.)
Muller on the Christian Doctrine of Sin (2 vols.)
Neander's General Church History (9 vols.)
Olshausen on the Romans 
Olshausen on the Corinthians
Olshausen on the Galatians, Ephesians, Colossians, and Thessalonians
Olshausen and Ebrard on the Hebrews
Havernick's Historico-Critical Introduction to the Pentateuch
Havernick's General Introduction to the Old Testament

Second Series
Hengstenberg's Christology of the Old Testament
Baumgarten's Apostolic History
Ullman's Reformers Before the Reformation
Stier on the Words of Our Lord Jesus


----------

